# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploration - Get to the opposite faction's Tatooine Capital!

## gurluas

Now as you know, a massive exhaustion wall blocks the opposite faction from getting to the opposite faction capital, however, if you die in an exhaustion zone and queue to a pvp zone, it will take you back exactly where you died, alive. Repeat the process until you are in the city. This is obviously easiest to do for Empire characters as there is not a big exhaustion zone to Anchorhead while it is massive to Mos Ila. I haven't found anything of interest, but there are only level 50 champion guards at the taxi pod. Not even the spaceport has any champion guards.

The datacron is an exact copy of the Mos Ila one.

----------

